# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  accantonamento cassa edile

## vale

ciao a tutti cortesemente volevo un chiarimento per una ditta artigiana in contabilità ordinaria con dipendenti a carico, quando registro le retribuzioni, la parte che riguarda la cassa edile c'è il costo che riguarda la ditta, quello a carico dipendente e l'accantonamento cassa edile, per quanto riguarda la cassa edile a carico ditta e dipendente li registro giustamente come costo con successivamente il pagamento, invece per quanto riguarda l'accantonamento ho un dubbio, è giusto creare un fondo ammortamento cassa edile (stato patrimoniale)dove da mese in mese si registra la quota accantonata?? 
spero di essere stata chiara, grazie anticipatamente!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  
ciao.......

----------


## Gio.

> ciao a tutti cortesemente volevo un chiarimento per una ditta artigiana in contabilità ordinaria con dipendenti a carico, quando registro le retribuzioni, la parte che riguarda la cassa edile c'è il costo che riguarda la ditta, quello a carico dipendente e l'accantonamento cassa edile, per quanto riguarda la cassa edile a carico ditta e dipendente li registro giustamente come costo con successivamente il pagamento, invece per quanto riguarda l'accantonamento ho un dubbio, è giusto creare un fondo ammortamento cassa edile (stato patrimoniale)dove da mese in mese si registra la quota accantonata?? 
> spero di essere stata chiara, grazie anticipatamente!!!! 
> ciao.......

  Per quanto concerne il debito a S.P. Cassa Edile sara' relativo alla quota carico ditta+dipendente+accantonamenti edili mentre a Costo aziendale avrai solamente la quota carico ditta.-
Saluti.-

----------


## Speedy

> ciao a tutti cortesemente volevo un chiarimento per una ditta artigiana in contabilità ordinaria con dipendenti a carico, quando registro le retribuzioni, la parte che riguarda la cassa edile c'è il costo che riguarda la ditta, quello a carico dipendente e l'accantonamento cassa edile, per quanto riguarda la cassa edile a carico ditta e dipendente li registro giustamente come costo con successivamente il pagamento, invece per quanto riguarda l'accantonamento ho un dubbio, è giusto creare un fondo ammortamento cassa edile (stato patrimoniale)dove da mese in mese si registra la quota accantonata?? 
> spero di essere stata chiara, grazie anticipatamente!!!!
> ciao.......

  Premesso che, se non ricordo male, la tredicesima e le ferie vengono pagate al dipendente direttamente dalla cassa edile, mentre il datore di lavoro le accantona presso la stessa cassa edile con versamenti mensili, ritengo che non sia necessario creare un fondo patrimoniale ma che anche gli accantonamenti possano essere spesati mensilmente. 
E' come se, in assenza della cassa edile, il datore di lavoro corrispondesse mensilmente al dipendente sia la quota ferie maturata sia la quota tredicesima maturata. 
Ciao

----------


## vale

> Premesso che, se non ricordo male, la tredicesima e le ferie vengono pagate al dipendente direttamente dalla cassa edile, mentre il datore di lavoro le accantona presso la stessa cassa edile con versamenti mensili, ritengo che non sia necessario creare un fondo patrimoniale ma che anche gli accantonamenti possano essere spesati mensilmente. 
> E' come se, in assenza della cassa edile, il datore di lavoro corrispondesse mensilmente al dipendente sia la quota ferie maturata sia la quota tredicesima maturata. 
> Ciao

  Quindi quando vado a registrare il pagamento della cassa edile che fa mensilmente come mi comporto? perchè è compreso del costo del dipendente,quello della ditta e della quota accantonata, per quanto riguarda i costi della ditta va bene perchè si estinguono per la parte restante invece???
grazie per la vostra disponibilità e gentilezza.
ciao

----------


## Aleando

Come costo la Cassa edile a carico della ditta contropartita Debitiv/Cassaedile.
Accantonamento e Cassa edile a carico del dipendente li devi stornare dallo Stipendio dei dipendenti e come contropartita Debitiv/Cassaedile. Così alla fine ti ritroverai un debitiv/cassaedile che deve essere uguale al versamento mensile che la ditta fa.

----------


## vale

> Come costo la Cassa edile a carico della ditta contropartita Debitiv/Cassaedile.
> Accantonamento e Cassa edile a carico del dipendente li devi stornare dallo Stipendio dei dipendenti e come contropartita Debitiv/Cassaedile. Così alla fine ti ritroverai un debitiv/cassaedile che deve essere uguale al versamento mensile che la ditta fa.

  grazie mille cortesissimo e chiarissimo 
saluti

----------


## Esattore

Buongiorno, avrei bisogno di un aiuto, per favore.
I dati della nota contabile sono questi:
Contributi cassa edile a debito: 58,61
Trattenute cassa edile al lavoratore: 10,79
Anticipazione c/cassa edile: 84,08 
Perchè mai, il mese dopo la società ha versato 229,00 euro alla cassa edile?

----------

